# Briflex Heat Transfer Vinyl (HTV)



## BiaxialAxe (Dec 15, 2016)

Has anyone used Briflex HTV? I've run across it, but there are virtually no reviews of it. If you have used it, did you like it? Thanks!


----------



## BiaxialAxe (Dec 15, 2016)

If anyone is curious, Briflex weedable foil with Heatpress 
District is really nice. I tried it and found it wears/washes well, is easy to use, and doesn't need the extra step of the adhesive sheet. Just don't peel it hot if you don't want the edges to be a bit rough.


----------

